# UV and BBA



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, for all most 6 months I didn't have any significant algae in my tank, lately I came to an end of my KNO3 reserves so I started to save it, instead of 30 usual ppm I cut it in half but I also dropped my light levels like 30% or more but kept my CO2 at 3 bubbles per second BUT didn't change K2PHO4 levels and didn't clean and maintain my tank very good, because of my lower light my HM started losing leaves enormously .Soon started to show up, here and there, small patches of BBA.Now, you can guess, those small patches are no small at all.Today I took out peaces of driftwood and boiled them couple of minutes but I can't do anything about some plants and rocks that are embedded in a way that taking them out would mean ruining a lot of the set up which I really don't want to ruin.
So I was wondering if I clean those too and set my fert and light levels old way can I expect improvement?
I also have Sun Sun canister with UW, how often should I use it and how long?


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: UW and BBA*

In my experience BBA will recede on its own once the problem that started it has been corrected and the tank is healthy. I never said this happens quickly though...

Personally I would go back to your routine that was working for 6 months, manually remove as much of it as you can, and just let things run with what you had been doing that was working before you start screwing with too many things.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: UW and BBA*

''Screwing'' is the word ...Should UW lamp help with spores?Slow down growth of BBA?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: UW and BBA*

Do you mean UV? In that case it might help. It kills spores and breaks down organics as well. Possibly involved in BBA. Less tank maintanence and dying HM might have increased organics and induced it.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: UW and BBA*

Yes, yes, UV lamp.How long and how often should I use it(UV)?


----------

